# Magpie !



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Walking back from Tesco's,I've just seen a *Beige* Magpie
(I don't take my camera to Tesco's) :lol:

Definitely a Magpie,blue & white stripes on wings,same beak,noise :roll:

What's that all about ? Should I catch it ? Is it worth Thousands ?

Or was his mum a bit too friendly with a Pidgeon  :lol:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you sure that it wasn't a jay? They look a bit like a beige magpie.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/j/jay/index.aspx


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Most probably a jay. Both belong to the crow family.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Could be  

There goes me pot of Gold


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Magpies, The Dad of a pal of mine calls them 'scoucers of the sky' , daft thing is he comes from Bootle (same as my dad, before I get called a racist sexist , or ist of any kind, by the narrow minded and unworldly )


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Two of mine 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lovelly birds Techno.
we used to have Jays and Magpies come into our gardens.

they seem to have disapeard.

Wagtails used to visit too.

Whats heppening to the bird population

Come to think of it wasps and bees have not pestered us much this summer.

Dave p


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

You can have some of mine Dave - there are loads round here


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Lovelly birds Techno.
> we used to have Jays and Magpies come into our gardens.
> 
> they seem to have disapeard.
> ...


not many bees this year as they're dying off 

I always see plenty of magpies around, there's a pair I see every morning on my way to work and back

My garden's always full of sparrows, yet my mum's garden never has any but has loads of tits, great, blue, small etc - yet we only live 1/2 a mile apart


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/m/magpie/index.aspx

It says on here they arent all black
Magpies seem to be jacks of all trades - scavengers, predators and pest-destroyers, their challenging, almost arrogant attitude has won them few friends. With its noisy chattering, black-and-white plumage and long tail, there is nothing else quite like the magpie in the UK. When seen close-up its black plumage takes on an altogether more colourful hue with a purplish-blue iridescent sheen to the wing feathers, and a green gloss to the tail. Non-breeding birds will gather together in flocks.

We have two that are here all the time and land on our roof.
Why though are they happiest walking around as they look so funny when they walk up our road.


----------

